# Stupid Mistake, Blew my engine! What can i do now?!



## jpoliarco (May 4, 2012)

Made the stupidest mistake and ran my engine for about 5-10 minutes without oil. Engine smoke and blew. i see the engine head cracked and residual oil spilled everywhere. Is there anything I can do to fix the engine? or am I screwed and have to get a new engine or tractor? Any thoughts? Thanks. 
20hp. twin B&S engine. LT1000 tractor.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You don't necessarily have to replace the whole engine, you may be able to get a "short block" for it. A short block is the engine block with all internal components installed. You will have to transfer all external components over like flywheel, ignition coils, heads, shrouds, carb, exhaust, etc. Its a cheaper alternative to replacing the entire engine, but it still will set you back several hundred dollars. Other option would be to try and find a tractor with a similar engine for parts and swap the engine over to yours. You can check Craigslist.org or your local classifieds. If the tractor is in good shape, then I'd do a short block. If the rest of the tractor is getting tired, then you are probably better off just replacing it with either a new one or a good used one. Contact your local B&S dealer for prices on installing a short block. You'll need the Model, Type, and Code numbers off your engine. They are usually on the fan shroud or stamped into one of the valve covers.

Once you crack or punch a hole in the block, its pretty much done for. There is no reliable way to fix the block, and rebuilding the engine with new parts will probably cost as much as a short block, or sometimes even more.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Or can try to search craigslist for a cheep tractor , one with a similar sized motor - and damaged trans . If youre paitent , good deals can pop up - most my tractors with twin motors were free to $50. Itll be cheeper in the long run to repair your tractor, specially if thats all thats wrong with it .

For curiosity , id crack open the motor and see just what happened - the carb and starter are still salvageable for spares .

I did nearly the same thing with a 11HP briggs - ran it w/o oil for like 3-5 mins - i sprayed PB blaster in the plug hole for 4 days , then i put a breaker bar on it and slowly got it turning .


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

A short block won't be the full solution, as the head is cracked.

If the block is ok and if none of the crankshaft shells have rotated, then new shells for the crank and a crank grind might be all that is needed down there. Otherwise, an oversize grind and oversize shells could be the go. As for the bores, you may need to oversize them one or two sizes, depending on how much damage there is to the bores. New pistons and rings more than likely too. Conrods, big and little ends might be ok. 

A new head is needed but you may be able to reuse your old valves etc.

Once you pull the engine down, inspect and measure everything, you'll know what you'll be up for.

A quick fix might be to get a second hand engine. If you have the money, a long engine is also an option.

Hope there isn't too much damage to your engine.

Cheers


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

By the time you pay any machining costs etc. you're probably better off looking for a low cost new replacement engine.
look at places like Tulsa Engine Warehouse, Small engine Warehouse etal. Do a Google search for Briggs replacement engines.
Horsepower doesn't have to exactly match. Much of that was determined by which decal they put on the motor.

You probably have a 31 series Briggs??
For a replacement engine, the main consideration is the PTO stub is the same dimensions as your current engine.
Most of the 32 series have interchangeable parts.
You can download the IPL from Briggs for your current engine> Using the type#, you can determine the part# for the crank shaft. Do the same for the potential replacement engine to see if they match.

The charging system can be swapped, if necessary, to avoid any electrical surgery.
Just look at the PN's of the stators. There will be several different ones for the same model. IF they share common PN's, they are interchangeable. You may also have to swap the flywheels, since some have more magnets then others.

Typically, the LT 1000's have a minimal charging system with a 3 amp DC output for charging and a 5 amp AC output for lights.

Since you didn't post the Briggs Model & Type#'s or the Sears 917.xxxxxxx number, we don't know EXACTLY which engine you have.

In the end, maybe your tractor has enough wear that you just want to get a different one vs cost of repair??


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know a lot of specifics about your LT and it's engine but IMO you'd be throwing good money after bad trying to repair this engine. First off, what caused the head to break? Very possible the piston has been driven up into the head. All those rotating internal parts without lubrication. I wouldn't be surprised if all bearing surfaces on the crank and piston have been damaged. No telling what else has been damaged. You might compare what a short block plus head would cost and compare to a new engine from one of the large dealers like Bill mentioned. You might find a complete engine from one of these dealers is cheaper. Could always sell parts off old engine that are still serviceable.

You also might find replacing the whole tractor with a good used model is the least spendy way to go. And lastly, need to figure out a way this can't happen again.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

jpoliarco said:


> Made the stupidest mistake and ran my engine for about 5-10 minutes without oil. Engine smoke and blew. i see the engine head cracked and residual oil spilled everywhere. Is there anything I can do to fix the engine? or am I screwed and have to get a new engine or tractor? Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 20hp. twin B&S engine. LT1000 tractor.


*************************************************************
There is a Craftsman behind my garage with a opposed twin flat head that you can have and the only requirement is you take the whole thing. 

Engine will need 1 coil and I suspect a thorough fuel system cleaning from top to bottom. Good transmission and guaranteed to have flat tires.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

stickerpicker said:


> *************************************************************
> There is a Craftsman behind my garage with a opposed twin flat head that you can have and the only requirement is you take the whole thing.
> 
> Engine will need 1 coil and I suspect a thorough fuel system cleaning from top to bottom. Good transmission and guaranteed to have flat tires.


Now this is probably the best best bet! you can get a replacement engine for around $500.00 to $800.00 according to the prices in my neck of the woods. Other than that, find a used one that may be cheaper and swap engines....
Just a thought!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would NOT attempt to repair the engine. Save any external items for possible future use. Go with a good used engine. A long block will be as bad as trying to repair the old engine. You could easily spend almost as much to repair the old engine or purchasing a long block as the entire tractor is worth. 

How did this happen? Did you simply forget to add oil after an oil change or did someone else drain it and you not knowing, start the engine? When I do an oil change, I always disconnect a plug wire and will not reconnect it until I have added the new oil. It can be the differance between blowing an engine and "oops", I know why it won't start... 

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

